# What is an apron-trim



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

acrylic plastic, so far as i know.... any help? why do you need to know?
cleaning/chemical problems?
DM


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am putting up our old tub surround after need to take it down for some work needed to be done behind it and in directions i found on the web it says to install a apron-trim with foam tape and to use a hacksaw to cut it. I don't think when they installed the surround the first time that they had this apron-trim i do not remember taking anything off. now i don't know what to get to put this apron-trim on and i want to do it correctly so the problems that existed before do not happen again.


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

Do they call it something else by any chance? How do I go about finding it at a home improvement store. I am not well versed in this area.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

do you perhaps mean the thick rubber-like 3 or 4 inch stuff you see along the floor/tub for waterproofing..kinda like moulding? if not, maybe a picture of what you describe might help us here?

DM


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is what they say on the online directions: "The back corners of tub walls are often out of plumb, so it's a good idea to establish vertical reference lines above the front of the tub on each side. Before doing that, however, you'll need to install the apron-trim pieces. Use a hacksaw to cut them to length, then peel the paper backing from the foam tape on each piece and stick the piece to the wall (Fig 7)."


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

please post link to that site and page.

DM


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/home_improvement/1275886.html?page=4


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for you assistance. I appreciate your time and effort. I just want a little more information to go to the hardware store with so not to look like a total butt.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, so what are you asking again? what type of adhesive? or if you should go get 2 sided foam tape?
are you reinstalling the whole surround, (soap dishes, etc.) and need to reglue it? or just that piece?

DM


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

i just need to know what exactly i need to purchase to make this apron-trim that they talk about. I am just reattaching the tub surround to the wall and do not have anything from before that was this apron-trim. I guess i purchase ? and attach it with double side foam tape to attache it to the wall. My loss for knowledge is where the ? stands what do i purchase to make this apron-trim... thank you again for you assistance.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if you go and ask them for help, don't count on it! lol go to the bathtub section and see if they sell bath surround accessory/install kits. if absolutely necessary, ask for a manager and ask HIM if they have the apron trim. describe it to him if you have to.... you probably will.
you'll recognize what you need when you see it, hopefully. =o) *good luck*

DM


----------



## NewHomeOwner1510 (Dec 12, 2008)

great thank you for your time!!


----------

